# Definition of Obstructed view



## cflintdesign (Mar 8, 2018)

in our theatre that already has some bad sightlines, we've built our set out that will make them even worse in some spots. In setting up our online box office, we want to note what seats are obstructed view so patrons know when they buy.

My question is: how do you define "obstructed view"?


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 8, 2018)

cflintdesign said:


> in our theatre that already has some bad sightlines, we've built our set out that will make them even worse in some spots. In setting up our online box office, we want to note what seats are obstructed view so patrons know when they buy.
> 
> My question is: *"How do you define "obstructed view?"*


 @cflintdesign I'll vote for: "Less than a complete view of the entire stage / performance area." In the mid 1970's The Stratford Shakespearean Festival's Avon Theatre proscenium venue had 12 additional seats off to one side which were colloquially referred to as "the dirty dozen" as patrons seated therein could NOT see the entire performance space and, depending upon blocking, were sometimes left listening to performers they could not see. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 8, 2018)

Lack of visibility to areas of the stage/scenery/projections which are central to the action of the event. Not being able to see the set in its entirety won't necessarily impact a viewer's experience, but if they can't see projections which are core to the story, or performers somewhat regularly speak/dance/perform out of the view of those seats, then that would make the experience awkward for the those audience members and would be considered obstructed seats.

Usually offered at a discount, and/or released for sale after the regular seating has sold out or is about to sell out.


----------



## teqniqal (Apr 4, 2018)

cflintdesign said:


> My question is: how do you define "obstructed view"?


See attached picture . . .


----------

